# JSF Converter



## pl4gu33 (3. Feb 2013)

hey,... ich wollte mal wissen, wie ihr eure JSF Converter schreibt. 

Viele Beispiele zeigen, dass man bei dem Konvertieren von String to Value einen DB Zugriff mit der ID des Objekts macht. Die Frage ist, ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist? Ich bin dazu übergegangen mir im Converter die Bean über den FacesContext zu holen, die ich brauche und dann hole ich mir die Liste, die ja eh dort vorliegt und hol mir daraus dann auch das Objekt. Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Sym (3. Feb 2013)

Ich nutze vor allem f:selectItems, weil somit das Nachladen (inkl. Überschreiben von hashCode und equals) umgangen wird.


----------



## sence (3. Feb 2013)

Wenn der Einsatz von Objekten benötigt wird, ist der von der beschriebene Weg der performanteste.
-> hole Bean -> hole Liste - > iteriere Liste und hole Objekt -> füge es der Liste hinzu

mittels DB schaut der Zugriff *grob * gesagt wie folgt aus:
-> Hibernate / SQL -> Socket -> send Datapaket -> Server erhält Anfrage -> Server greift auf Tabelle zu -> sucht Entity Objekt -> Wird in Datenpaket verpackt -> zurück geschickt -> Server empfängt das Packet -> Erstelle Objekt aus dem Resultset -> füge es der Liste hinzu.

hier kommt noch die Paketlaufzeit (Netzwerk) hinzu, sofern der SQL Server nicht auf dem selben Host liegt, wie die Applikation

somit gehst du den richtigen Weg.

Wenn du aber nur eine Property eines Objektes darstellen willst, wie Sym sagt, schwenke auf SelectedItem um.

grüße


----------



## pl4gu33 (5. Feb 2013)

okay danke für eure Antworten, weiß ich bescheid und bin auf dem richtigem Weg


----------

